# Do I tip for a makeover at MAC counter?



## karendiane (Mar 27, 2006)

My friend and I have an appointment a week from now and wondering about the tip procedure?


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 27, 2006)

nooope, they arent allowed to take it.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_nooope, they arent allowed to take it._

 

really?...I never knew this!...I guess I pierce half the MA's for free anyways, but still!


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_nooope, they arent allowed to take it._

 
Somebody must've forgotten to tell the MA I tipped last month after he did my makeup.


----------



## KJam (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_nooope, they arent allowed to take it._

 
It depends on the store - many are allowed to take it. My understanding is that if you do not buy $50 of product, you really should tip. I would offer either way.

See 
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...ht=tipping+mac


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Mar 27, 2006)

It's greatly appreciated! I wasn't sure if we could accept it or not but my co workers like yah sure if you spend a good amount of time with the person it's okay to accept it graciously! (= It always makes my day and makes me feel appreciated especially when I tell them my tricks of the trade.


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_It depends on the store - many are allowed to take it. My understanding is that if you do not buy $50 of product, you really should tip. I would offer either way.

See 
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...ht=tipping+mac_

 
 I bought over $200 worth of product after my makeover, but I still wanted to tip him. He did an amazing job, and in the event that he didn't get a commission from what I purchsed, I definitely wanted to give him a little something for his hard work.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saucipinkbabydoll* 
_It's greatly appreciated! I wasn't sure if we could accept it or not but my co workers like yah sure if you spend a good amount of time with the person it's okay to accept it graciously! (= It always makes my day and makes me feel appreciated especially when I tell them my tricks of the trade._

 
I think it really depends on the store/manager.  Some do and some don't accept.  If you feel like someone did a great job, they spent awhile with you and you feel a tip is merited, offer a tip.  They'll let you know if they can or can't take it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   As saucipink said, it is quite a compliment and it does show that you appreciate their time and knowledge.


----------



## user4 (Mar 27, 2006)

i was told that ur not allowed to tip at counters but u can tip at freestanding stores... i give my MA a tip whenever i get a makeover and sdhe's never gotten in trouble for it!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 27, 2006)

It depends on the counter...but most MAs will take a tip if offered in a very discreet way...


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm a MAC MA and tips are always greatly appreciated! However, some regions or stores are not allowed to accept tips. If you feel like tipping...go right ahead and if it is against policy the artist (hopefully) will share that with you. I would always tip for freelance work though (unless of course you were completely dissatisfied, which hopefully NEVER happens). Artists, never ask for a tip...that's just plain tacky! I know that just sounds like common knowledge but you'd be surprised. A MAC artist ruined it for his store by showing poor etiquette....long story.


----------



## iheartjuppy (Mar 27, 2006)

I've never tipped, but I've contacted MAC Corporate with the name and location of any especially fantastic MA I've come across (SEVERAL).  I figure, most people write to Corporate to complain, so why not send a GOOD message?  Every time, I've gotten a personalized response with confirmation that they are passing along my praise to the MA's direct supervisor and noting it in their file.  I figure a $5 tip wouldn't go nearly as far as a pat on the back from the boss and hopefully a leg up on preferred shifts, possible raises or bonuses, etc. etc.

I wonder if they'd rather a tip, though?  Seriously, what if it's all a crock and MAC Corporate never follows through? I never considered it till right now.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 
_I've never tipped, but I've contacted MAC Corporate with the name and location of any especially fantastic MA I've come across (SEVERAL).  I figure, most people write to Corporate to complain, so why not send a GOOD message?  Every time, I've gotten a personalized response with confirmation that they are passing along my praise to the MA's direct supervisor and noting it in their file.  I figure a $5 tip wouldn't go nearly as far as a pat on the back from the boss and hopefully a leg up on preferred shifts, possible raises or bonuses, etc. etc.

I wonder if they'd rather a tip, though?  Seriously, what if it's all a crock and MAC Corporate never follows through? I never considered it till right now._

 
Emailing corporate is such a compliment...The managers get copies of each letter & at my store we have them posted all around the back room.  It is also helpful to the artist when it comes time for touch-base or a pay raise or in helping freelancers become permanent.
If you get a great MA, email in about it...it really does help!


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 29, 2006)

I work at a counter location and we were told that we are allowed to accept tips.  I don't know why the policy would be different from region to region or store to store.  Since none of us really expect it, it's nice when it happens!


----------



## brokenplaything (Mar 29, 2006)

we're allowed to take tips
but are supposed to say something like "oh you don't have to." but if they insist (and most people do), you can accept the tip.

It's not like its forbidden or anything.

besides when i was a customer I tipped the artists I really enjoyed...if I had a great time with the artist, I usually gave a tip...if my artist had no idea what they were doing, not a chance.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I Definitely Would And Not Only That I Would Write A Letter To The Corporate Office Raving About The MA Too!


----------

